# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدي الطبي >  >  المشى المتوسط بعد الاكل يساعد فى الوقاية من السكرى

## محمد سيف الإسلام

*بينت دراسة أميركية حديثة أن المشي الخفيف أو المتوسط السرعة لمدة 15 دقيقة بعد تناول الوجبة بنصف ساعة يساعد في الحفاظ على سكر الدم ضمن الحدود الطبيعية، ويحمي من الارتفاع الحاد بمستوياته بعد الوجبة وخاصة لدى المتقدمين بالعمر.

وشملت هذه الدراسة التي نشرت في دورية العناية بداء السكري على عشرة مشتركين أعمارهم فوق الستين سنة ممن لا يشكون من داء السكري، ولكن مستوياته مرتفعة قليلاً لديهم، حيث تمت مراقبة سكر الدم لديهم على مدار الساعة سواء لم يقوموا بأي جهد، أو بعد المشي لمدة 45 دقيقة إما في الصباح أو بعد الظهر، أو المشي لمدة 15 دقيقة بعد تناول الوجبة بنصف ساعة، وتبين أن المشي لمدة ربع ساعة بعد الوجبة كان له التأثير الأكبر على ضبط سكر الدم، وخاصة في الفترة الممتدة لثلاث ساعات بعد الوجبة.

وأوضح الباحثون أن أهمية هذه الدراسة تكمن في أن مستوى سكر الدم يرتفع بعد الوجبة بشكل حاد، وهذا لا يعتبر مشكلة لدى الشباب الأصحاء، حيث يستطيع الأنسولين ضبط سكر الدم عبر إدخاله إلى الأنسجة العضلية والكبد وتخزينه فيها، لكن كفاءته تنخفض مع العمر مما يمكن أن يسبب بقاء مستوياته مرتفعة. إن ما وجدته هذه الدراسة يساعد في ضبط سكر الدم من دون استعمال الأدوية وبمجهود أقل مما يناسب كبار السن.

هذا وقد بينت دراسة يابانية نشرت قبل أشهر أن المشي الخفيف بعد ساعة من تناول الوجبة الدسمة يخفف من الارتفاع الحاد بمستويات بالشحوم الثلاثية في الدم.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
هذا وقد بينت دراسة يابانية نشرت قبل أشهر أن المشي الخفيف بعد ساعة من  تناول الوجبة الدسمة يخفف من الارتفاع الحاد بمستويات بالشحوم الثلاثية في  الدم.
تسلم يادكتور على المعلومة
لكن بيني وبينك لمن البطن تتملي تاني المشي بصعب وببقى الرقاد ضرورة قصوى
في مثل بيقول اتغدى واتمدى واتعشى واتمشى

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*نحن يا دوك مقضنها كلها مشي وجري ومطاردة المواصلات يعني الحمد لله نحن مية مية \نهي سكري

*

----------


## ود محمد على

*شكرا للمعلومات القيمة يا صفوة
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مشكوور محمد سيف الاسلام على المعلومه الرائعه يديك العافيه 
*

----------


## الدلميت

*تشكر يا دكتور محمد علي الروشتة المجانية
                        	*

----------

